# Need help installing RRR wheels



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought a few RRR wheel/tire sets for my T-jets and tried putting my first set on an car last night. The RRR website says not to use a wheel press (which is ok since I don't have one). It took me quite a while to get the wheels on the axle and I'm still not sure they are straight. I tried to move/adjust them as little as possible for fear that I would enlarge the hole too much.

Anyone have any tips/tricks for putting plastic wheels in general or RRR wheels in particular on a T-jet without using a wheel press.

Thanks.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Start with extensive prayer. Then if the hole is centered in the wheel, you're a lucky man and the car may roll smoothly, provided you sprang for the higher quality tires or found some other aftermarket tires. Once the wheel is on be very careful not to apply too much torque to it as it doesn't take much for the axle to strip the wheel. Keep that in mind when cleaning the tires. Hopefully you sprang for the more expensive RRR tires. If not, don't worry about getting the wheels on straight as your car is now a just a shelf queen anyway.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Just press em on, but RRR wheels are Seldom straight, I'll never buy another set AGAIN !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- Ditto what TK said.... + Caveat Emptor !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Shame on me*

Taz, regardless of how carefully you install these rims, it will not magically relocate a center bore that was never centered in the first place.

If your aim is to install horrendous handling performance and cripple your good running chassis/cars; then by all means go ahead. I was fooled twice several years ago. 

TK pretty well sums up my experience, except that I gave'em the benefit of the doubt when they told me it was all my fault that they were cock-eyed and fubar; so I tried them again with no improvement. So, two seperate orders, a dozen sets of four, random styles, and only one "passable" set; and honestly even it isnt real great....but I keep it on the car as a reminder. The rest were "windmill dunked" into the trash. 

In all fairness, I have no experience with their newer AFX repops.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i was very disappointed with RRR wheels. I bought a limited edition car that they assembled, the rims were wobbly in both the X and Y directions.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, I had heard that they could be less than what I expected but I decided to take the plung (I only bought 4 sets so I'm not out much $). I don't race, but I don't want to degrade the handling of my cars so I guess I pick the ones that don't run well already.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have used RRR wheels numerous times (50 - 100) and if i got a handful of sets to run true. I was lucky, no skill on my part. I will admitt they look good. 
Iid here that his AFX wheels are better.

Vincent wheels out of Germany has quite a selection and round and true are not an issue. These press on by hand fairly easily, but for most front applications you have to grind down the axle. It's too long. Their tires are a hard rubber compound, so i wouldn't bother with them.

MEV makes an excellent re-pop of the aurora tjet wheel. It comes in many colors and have been round and true. He even has a few Vincent wheels stocked.

If holes are too small I run a drill (#53(.0595) in the hole.

Also using the side of chassis to keep wheel square as you press it on can be useful


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

If your asking how physically to put em on, I use a nice small clean piece of pine. Place the rim on the wood then I take the axle in a needle nose and leave the amount of room i want the axle to recess in the rim. Press firmly till it sinks in. You will get a handle after a few. 

I use them for all my shelf queens. Nothing looks better. He has a huge selection. 

For racing I like derlin's , skinny and wide. 

Plus you can dye them any color.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Very disappointing. I've looked at those beautiful RRR wheels for years, and had just overcome my cheapskate genes and decided it might be worth $4 extra per car to fit a few cars with them. Now I hear they are not suitable for running. Dang.

Can't you just plop 'em down on the drillpress table and drill them oversize on the square, then glue in some metal or plastic tubing drilled to the proper inside diameter or something? That might solve the squareness and the cracking problems in one shot..

-- D


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> If your asking how physically to put em on, I use a nice small clean piece of pine. Place the rim on the wood then I take the axle in a needle nose and leave the amount of room i want the axle to recess in the rim. Press firmly till it sinks in. You will get a handle after a few.


Yes, thanks. I tried pushing the wheel onto the axle. Sounds like your way is pushing the axle into the wheel. I will give that a try.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually what i do is I pre press both rims before I install them on a chassis that has the axle in position allready. This way they kinda slip right in. Or take ur axle out, pre press em both so they are "fitted" then once one rim is on the axle, I slip it in the chassis and crown gear then hold the axle in place with a flat blunt pliers I have and thumb the other rim in place. Be careful tho, when pre pressing, don't push em to far or they will pop the center of ur fancy rim off!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Need help installing RRR wheels................


A hammer and a prayer


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Actually what i do is I pre press both rims before I install them on a chassis that has the axle in position allready. This way they kinda slip right in. Or take ur axle out, pre press em both so they are "fitted" then once one rim is on the axle, I slip it in the chassis and crown gear then hold the axle in place with a flat blunt pliers I have and thumb the other rim in place. Be careful tho, when pre pressing, don't push em to far or they will pop the center of ur fancy rim off!!!


Yep this is what I do also...I needle nose the axle into the rim for a pre pres and then take the rim off to install it to a waiting chassis.

NOTE: Don't use AW axles as they bend BAD and are to long also!! I use the RRR aftermarket t-jet axles or Original Aurora axles...ALWAYS!

Bob...I must have better luck than all you guys...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Dslot said:


> Can't you just plop 'em down on the drillpress table and drill them oversize on the square, then glue in some metal or plastic tubing drilled to the proper inside diameter or something? That might solve the squareness and the cracking problems in one shot.


Still wondering.

You might still have to true them up for eccentricity, depending on how centered the hole was that you started drilling at. 

-- D


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dslot said:


> . . . Can't you just plop 'em down on the drillpress table and drill them oversize on the square, then glue in some metal or plastic tubing drilled to the proper inside diameter or something? That might solve the squareness and the cracking problems in one shot..
> 
> -- D


 
Or . . . They could just be made correctly in the first place :tongue:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, Doba. 

I think we all agree that would be better. But then, we have no control over that part of the process. I just wanted to know if there was a way to ... 

... aww, poodle it. I'll just order a couple of sets and try it myself.











--


----------

